# Sunglow Pier Fishing Report: 8/1/05



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Didn't catch much and it rained almost the whole time. I caught a big buzz, and a few fish  

Probably the funnest thing I caught were these blue runners that were averaging about 12-14 inches. Those suckers are kinda like a cross between a Bluefish and a Jack the way they fight the closer you get them to shore.


















Then I caught this little Southern Kingfish. It looks like a normal Whiting only it has weird tiger stripes and is darker. We normally catch Gulf Kingfish (whiting) and they are bronze and resemble small reds without a spot. I am thinking that this is a Southern Kingfish, which we don't catch over here very often. In fact, I don't think I have ever seen a Southern Kingfish caught off Sunglow Pier:

















All in all, the night was a bust, and I might have caught more fish if I hadn't been drinking and talking more than I was fishing. :--| <-- no I didn't really toss the cookies, but I came close!

So I went fishing at 7am this morning at the Ponce Jetty. My theory was that since the bite had been so slow the last 2 days, I would try early morning fishing. I soaked 2 monster peeled shrimp on a pomp rig for an hour without bites on the beach side of the jetty. I also freelined shrimp, tried a windcheater, and a rat-l-trap on the channel side of the inlet and got nothing as well. So much for that early morning theory. 

I will probably go back and try for barracuda at lunch today.


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

cute fish  
those blue runners are a ton of fun if nothing else is biting. we get a few good runs year of them. 
i wish i coulda gone out this morning but i'm stuck at work  
lemme know how you do this afternoon


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Thanks for report*

Kodiak,
Do you know when the mullet pods start to show up around that area? is it the end of August or September or when ?
Thanks for the reports also.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Haven't been able to nail it down to a specific time when the mullet pods come in. They were here, now they are gone, and they will be back.  

Went back fishing for lunch, no cuda to be seen anywhere. I also made the stupid mistake of getting out on the rocks about half way since it was low tide. Unfortunately the waves were so big they were crashing all the way over the rocks soaking them. After 45 minutes fishing I caught 2 very large pigfish about 12 inches each (which still sux... I know), and one guy caught a 4 foot+ Nurse Shark. I thought for sure he was snagged the way he had the rod bent and no fish jerking the pole. Those things are like trying to reel in a log. Here are the pics of his shark, the only other thing I saw caught besides my pigfish =(


















PONCE JETTY NOTE: Don't go out on the rocks when they are wet, it takes forever to get back in, and you have to go real slow or you will bust your azz and maybe get bloody. I have seen it happen a thousand times.


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

you've busted yours havn't you lol


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Those rocks look pretty dangerous as is, I can't imagine them wet. 

Been there done that, and my azz hurts just thinking about falling on them!!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I am not gonna jinx myself, but I have had a few close calls... and I have seen enough blood (literally) to learn from other people's mistakes. One dude last week came in from the end wearing socks. One of his socks was White, the other was Red. The red was from the blood wear he ate it. The entire sock was soaked with red, and he left a blood trail all the way back down the walkway back to the beach.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I agree with KZ. It's tough enough clammering (is that a word?) on the rocks when you get hung up just trying to get your hook/lure loose without tearing up your line, much less going out with your "stuff" to fish and then having to haul it all back. I've seen my share of idiots...especially the drunk ones...come back all bloodied. The only time I hit the rocks is when I'm trying to get untangled or when I have to pee (and that's an art in itself). It's too damn far to walk back to the bathroom. And even then, I'm usually hanging onto the rail.


----------



## Capt. B (Jun 17, 2005)

*Maybe Not*

Maybe The Pictures Are Not That Clear But I Don't Think That Is A Blue Runner. A Runner Has Two Dorsal Fins.


----------



## Capt. B (Jun 17, 2005)

Capt. B said:


> Maybe The Pictures Are Not That Clear But I Don't Think That Is A Blue Runner. A Runner Has Two Dorsal Fins.
> 
> CAPT.B


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Pictures are the culprit, because it was definitely a Blue Runner


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

> Kodiak,
> Do you know when the mullet pods start to show up around that area? is it the end of August or September or when ?
> Thanks for the reports also.


Finger mullet will start hitting the end of August if that's what you are talking bout.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Capt. B said:


> Capt. B said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe The Pictures Are Not That Clear But I Don't Think That Is A Blue Runner. A Runner Has Two Dorsal Fins.
> ...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I agree he's missing a couple, but I swear it's a blue runner (albeit a deformed one), at least until someone can offer up a better theory to what it is.


----------



## fuzzyJR (Jan 20, 2005)

*i think its a horse eye jack*

Looks like a horse eye jack to me, but i have only caught a few of both. Hmmm, dont know though. Mike


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I still say it's a Blue Runner, look at the body shape that more closely matches a runner than a horse-eye. Both have the same placement of fins, I think the pic just doesn't show them.... or the fish was retarted


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I think the forward dorsal was laying down when the pic was snapped. That's DEFINATELY a blue runner


----------



## fuzzyJR (Jan 20, 2005)

*Bart*

shut up, probably is a blue but whatever. The guys catches more fish than both us.


----------

